#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Тибетское написание мантры Кшитигарбхи

## Tenzing Norgay

Друзья, а может кто то сможет сообщить тибетское написание мантры Кшитигарбхи?
Мантра
ЧХИМ БХО ЧХИМ БХО ЧИМ ЧХИМ БХО / АКАША ЧХИМ БХО/ ВАКАРА ЧХИМ БХО / АМАВАРА ЧХИМ БХО / ВАРА ЧХИМ БХО / ВАЧИРА ЧХИМ БХО / АРОГА ЧХИМ БХО / ДХАРМА ЧХИМ БХО / САТЕВА ЧХИМ БХО / САТЕНИ ХАЛА ЧХИМ БХО / ВИВА РОКА ШАВА ЧХИМ БХО / УВА ШАМА ЧХИМ БХО / НАЯНА ЧХИМ БХО / ПРАДЖНА САМА МОНИ РАТНА ЧХИМ БХО / КШАНА ЧХИМ БХО / ВИШЕМА ВАРИЯ ЧХИМ БХО / ШАСИ ТАЛА МАВА ЧХИМ БХО / ВИ АХ ДРАСО ТАМА ХЕЛЕ / ДАМ ВЕ ЯМ ВЕ / ЧАКРАСЕ / ЧАКРА ВАСИЛЕ/ КШИЛИ ПХИЛЕ КАРАВА / ВАРА ВАРИТЭ / ХАСЕРЕ ПРАРАВЭ / ПАРЕЧАРА БХАНДХАНЭ / АРАДАНЭ /ПХАНАРА / ЧА ЧИ ЧА ЧА / ХИЛЕ МИЛЕ АКХАТА ТХАГЕКХЕ /ТХАГАКХИ ЛО / ТХАРЕ ТХАРЕ МИЛЕ МАДХЕ / НАНТЕ КУЛЕ МИЛЕ / АНГ КУ ЧИТАБХЕ / АРАЙ ГЬИРЕ ВАРА ГЬИРЕ / КУТА ШАМАМАЛЕ / ТОНАГЬЕ ТОНАГЬЕ / ТОНАГУЛЕ / ХУРУ ХУРУ ХУРУ / КУЛО СТО МИЛЕ / МОРИТО / МИРИТА / БХАНДХАТА / КАРА КХАМ РЕМ / ХУРУ ХУРУ

----------

Дондог (01.09.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Тензин, это крайне маловероятно, точнее практически невозможно - восстановить написание мантры по  русским буковкам, тем более такой длинной и тем более, что это не родной тибетский, а написание санскритских слогов тибетскими буковками, которое не поддается законам и правилам.
Единственный вариант - искать где-либо оригинальный тибетский текст.

----------


## Карма Палджор

да найти-то можно. Это не такая уж страшная проблема. Было бы желание

----------

Дондог (31.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А чего ее искать? Фейсбук в помощь. Там страничек тибетских лам до Бениковой мамы  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (01.09.2011)

----------


## Tenzing Norgay

Вот и я о том же - хочеться найти именно оригинал этой мантры  :Wink:  на тибетском  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Поискал по TBRC по слову «Кшитигарбха», но к сожалению, эта мантра там не встречается. Обычно встречается мантра Кшитигарбхи ཨོཾ་སུམ་བྷ་ནི་སུམ་བྷ། ཧ་ར་ཙ་ར། མ་ཧཱ་པཱ་ཤ་མ་རུ་ཏཱ། ཨ་མོ་གྷ་བཛྲ་ས་ཏྭ་སྭཱཧཱ།། (Oṃ sumbhani sumbha hara cara mahāpāśamarutā amoghavajra sattva svāhā)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поискал по TBRC по слову «Кшитигарбха», но к сожалению, эта мантра там не встречается.


Так на тибетском надо было набирать. Там по крайней мере более двадцати текстов, посвященных Кшитигарбхе. В том числе и дхарани, и мантра и пр.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так на тибетском надо было набирать. Там по крайней мере более двадцати текстов, посвященных Кшитигарбхе. В том числе и дхарани, и мантра и пр.


Набирал སའི་སྙིང་པོ་. Тексты просматривал бегло, но конкретно этой дхарани там не нашёл, если Вы нашли, пожалуйста, или запостите сюда, или скажите мне название текста, сам запощу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

поищите по словам sa'i snying po

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Именно так я и искал.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Именно так я и искал.


Тогда не знаю как вы не смогли найти дхарани и мантру. Там чуть ли не первый текст в выпадающем списке будет вместе с мантрой-дхарани. плюс еще несколкьо текстов из 28 где точно прописана мантра с визуализацией

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда не знаю как вы не смогли найти дхарани и мантру. Там чуть ли не первый текст в выпадающем списке будет вместе с мантрой-дхарани. плюс еще несколкьо текстов из 28 где точно прописана мантра с визуализацией


Если Вы про текст sa'i snying po'i mtshan brgya rtsa brgyad pa'i gzungs sngags, то там не та дхарани, которая нужна топикстартеру, а та, которую я привёл выше. Она же в sa'i snying po'i gzungs sngags. Вы не могли бы сказать точнее, как называется текст, в котором та дхарани?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Посмотрел. Что-то такого действительно не встретил. Интересно в какой традиции и от кого топикастер получил сие

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересно в какой традиции и от кого топикастер получил сие


http://ob.fpmt.ru/Otkrytie_Buddizma/...es/tsunami.pdf

----------


## Карма Палджор

> http://ob.fpmt.ru/Otkrytie_Buddizma/...es/tsunami.pdf


Ну тогда надо искать саму сутру Кшитигарбхи, поскольку в дхарани это отсутствует.

----------


## Юй Кан

> да найти-то можно. Это не такая уж страшная проблема. Было бы желание


Олег, мне уже просто интересно стало.
А зная написание этой мантры латиницей, сыскать тиб. её написание будет проще?

CHHIM BHO CHHIM BHO CHIM CHHIM BHO / AKASHA CHHIM BHO / VAKARA CHHIM BHO / AMAVARA CHHIM BHO / VARA CHHIM BHO / VACHIRA CHHIM BHO / AROGA CHHIM BHO / DHARMA CHHIM BHO / SATEVA CHHIM BHO / SATENI HALA CHHIM BHO / VIVA ROKA SHAVA CHHIM BHO / UVA SHAMA CHHIM BHO / NAYANA CHHIM BHO / PRAJÑA SAMA MONI RATNA CHHIM BHO / KSHANA CHHIM BHO / VISHEMA VARIYA CHHIM BHO / SHASI TALA MAVA CHHIM BHO / VI AH DRASO TAMA HELE / DAM VE YAM VE / CHAKRASE / CHAKRA VASILE / KSHILI PHILE KARAVA / VARA VARITE / HASERE PRARAVE / PARECHARA BHANDHANE / ARADANE / PHANARA / CHA CHI CHA CHA / HILE MILE AKHATA THAGEKHE / THAGAKHI LO / THHARE THHARE MILE MADHE / NANTE KULE MILE / ANG KU CHITABHE / ARAI GYIRE VARA GYIRE / KUTA SHAMAMALE /TONAGYE TONAGYE / TONAGULE / HURU HURU HURU / KULO STO MILE / MORITO / MIRITA / BHANDHATA / KARA KHAM REM / HURU HURU

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, мне уже просто интересно стало.
> А зная написание этой мантры латиницей, сыскать тиб. её написание будет проще?
> 
> CHHIM BHO CHHIM BHO CHIM CHHIM BHO / AKASHA CHHIM BHO / VAKARA CHHIM BHO / AMAVARA CHHIM BHO / VARA CHHIM BHO / VACHIRA CHHIM BHO / AROGA CHHIM BHO / DHARMA CHHIM BHO / SATEVA CHHIM BHO / SATENI HALA CHHIM BHO / VIVA ROKA SHAVA CHHIM BHO / UVA SHAMA CHHIM BHO / NAYANA CHHIM BHO / PRAJÑA SAMA MONI RATNA CHHIM BHO / KSHANA CHHIM BHO / VISHEMA VARIYA CHHIM BHO / SHASI TALA MAVA CHHIM BHO / VI AH DRASO TAMA HELE / DAM VE YAM VE / CHAKRASE / CHAKRA VASILE / KSHILI PHILE KARAVA / VARA VARITE / HASERE PRARAVE / PARECHARA BHANDHANE / ARADANE / PHANARA / CHA CHI CHA CHA / HILE MILE AKHATA THAGEKHE / THAGAKHI LO / THHARE THHARE MILE MADHE / NANTE KULE MILE / ANG KU CHITABHE / ARAI GYIRE VARA GYIRE / KUTA SHAMAMALE /TONAGYE TONAGYE / TONAGULE / HURU HURU HURU / KULO STO MILE / MORITO / MIRITA / BHANDHATA / KARA KHAM REM / HURU HURU


Да как сказать. Такое написение ведь всё равн оне все слоги указывает. Скажем тут написано bho, что скорее является слогом bhyo. Потом в таком напсиании не видны логие галсные, согласные записанные обратным способом и пр. Найти-то не трудно, только вот ничег ов памяти что-то не появляется подобного, хотя многие тексты просматривал.

Или вот пример. Тут написано chakra. На тибетском стали бы писать tsakra, а уж произносить без лишнего h, то есть cakra

----------

Алексей Т (16.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вдобавок на tbrc нет поиска по мантрам, а только по текстам. Иногда по главам

----------


## Nara

http://tbrc.org/#library_work_ViewBy...34JW678|W22084
Эта дхарани с большой вероятностью есть здесь, но я её не могу там найти в силу незнания алфавита.

название текста: sa'i snying po 'khor lo bcu pa'i mdo
а то ссылки на tbrc как-то странно себя ведут.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2011)

----------


## Nara

Вот, например, Dasha-cakra-ksitigarbha-dharani.

Namo ratna-trayaya. Nama arya-ksitigarbha bodhisattvaya mahasattvaya. Tadyatha, ksam-bhu, ksam-bhu, ksud ksam-bhu, akasha ksam-bhu, varaka ksam-bhu, ambu ksam-bhu, vaira ksam-bhu, vajra ksam-bhu, a-loka ksam-bhu, dama ksam-bhu, satyama ksam-bhu, satya nir-hara ksam-bhu, vyavaloka ksapa ksam-bhu, upashama ksam-bhu, nayana ksam-bhu, prajna sam-bhuti rana ksam-bhu, ksana ksam-bhu, vishvariya ksam-bhu, shasta lava ksam-bhu. Vyada su jya ma hire dame shame, cakre-she cakra ma hire ksine bhire, Hrd-grah samvara vrate. Shiri prabhe pra-cara vartane. Ratna-pale cala cala shiri mile ekârtha, takki thakkura dare dare, mile badhe tade akule ku mile, mi-ri ango-citta avi. Ala-gire pra-ghr kutta shamane. Jange jange jangule, huru huru huru, kuru stu. Mile mi mi lidhe, mile tare, bha dada hara hira hire, huru huru ru. Bhava-raja vi-shodhane svaha. Kali-yuga vi-shodhane svaha. Kalusa-mana vi-shodhane svaha. Kalusa-maha-bhuta vi-shodhane svaha. Kalusa-rasa vi-shodhane svaha. Kalusa-oja vi-shodhane svaha. Sarva asha pari-purani svaha. Sarva sasya sam-padane svaha. Sarva tathagata adhisthite svaha. Sarva bodhisattva adhisthita anu-modite svaha.

Если её сравнить с сабжем, то видно, что эти дхарани уж как минимум родственники. Ну, с поправокй на то, что тибетизированный санскрит примерно так же далёк от оригинала, как русифицированный тибетский. Где-то до середины тексты идентичны, просто оба с ошибками, а тибетский ещё и чудовищно искажён. А дальше они разные, но всё равно похожи.

----------

Алексей Т (17.12.2011)

----------


## Nara

А такой вариант дхарани имеет хождение на вьетнамских сайтах:

NAMO RATNA TRAYAYA NAMO ARYA KSITIGARBHA BODHISATTVAYA MAHASATTVAYA TADYATH KSAM BHU KSAM BHU KSUD KSAM BHU AKASA KSAM BHU VAKRA KSAM BHU AMBARA KSAM BHU VIRA KSAM BHU VAJRA KSAM BHU ALOKA KSAM BHU DAMA KSAM BHU SATYAMA KSAM BHU SATYA NIRHARA KSAM BHU VYAVALOKA KSAN VA KSAM BHU UPASAMA KSAM BHU NAYANA KSAM BHU PRAJNA SAMBHUTI RANA KSAM BHU KSANA KSAM BHU VISILYA KSAM BHU SASTRAVAT KSAM BHU VYADA SU TAL MAHILE DAHILE DAME SAME CAKRASE CAKRA MASILE KSILE BHIRE HIRE GRAH SAMVARA VRATE HIRE PRABHE PRACALA VARTANE RATNA PALE CHA CHA CHA CHA HIRE MILE EKARTHA THA KHE THAKKURO THALE THALE MILE MATHE TADE KULE KU MILE SAMIRE ANGO CITTAVI ARI GIRI PRA-GIRI KUTTA SAMALE TUNGE TUNGE TUNGOLLE HURU HURU HURU KURU STU MILE MILITE SAM-M1LITALE BHANDANA HARA H1RE HURU HU RU RU BHAVA RAJA

Эта дхарани явно родственница двум уже приведённым, но ни одной, ни другой полностью не идентична.

А вот китайское написание Dasha-cakra-ksitigarbha-dharani до слов "hara hira hire, huru huru ru" включительно:

大乘大集十輪經——具足水火吉祥光明大記明咒總持章句
讖蒱(一)
讖蒱(二)
讖讖蒱(三)
阿迦舍讖蒱(四)
縛羯洛讖蒱(五)
菴跋洛讖蒱(六)
筏羅讖蒱(七)
伐折洛讖蒱(八)
阿路迦讖蒱(九)
萏摩讖蒱(十)
薩帝(丁[其*皮]反)摩讖蒱(十一)
薩帝(丁[其*皮]反)昵(泥吉反)訶羅讖蒱(十二)
毘婆(縛迦反)路迦插婆讖蒱(十三)
鄔波睒摩讖蒱(十四)
奈野娜讖蒱(十五)
缽剌惹三牟底(都異反)剌拏讖蒱(十六)
剎拏讖蒱(十七)
毘濕婆(縛迦反)梨夜讖蒱(十八)
舍薩多臘婆(縛迦反)讖蒱(十九)
毘阿(去聲)荼素(上聲)吒(二十知戒反)
莫醯隸(二十一)
萏謎(二十二)
睒謎(二十三)
斫羯洛細(二十四)
斫羯洛沫呬隸(二十五)
廁(初凡反)隸(二十六)
諀(匹里反)隸(二十七)
揭剌婆跋羅伐剌帝(二十八)
[尸*欠](上聲醯以反)[口*(隸-木+士)](二十九)
缽臘薜(三十)
缽剌遮囉飯怛泥(三十一去聲)
曷剌怛泥(三十二去聲)
播囉(三十三)
遮遮遮遮(三十四)
[尸*欠](上聲)隸(三十五)
弭隸(三十六)
黳羯他(三十七)
託契(三十八)
託齲盧(三十九)
闥[口*(隸-木+士)](四十)
闥[口*(隸-木+士)](四十一)
弭隸(四十二)
磨綻(四十三徒界反)
癉綻(四十四徒界反)
矩隸(四十五)
弭隸隸(四十六)
盎矩之多毘(四十七)
遏[口*梨](四十八)
祁(上聲)[口*梨](四十九)
波囉祁(上聲)[口*梨](五十)
矩吒苫沫隸(五十一)
敦祇(五十二葵計反)
敦祇(五十三葵計反)
敦具隸(五十四)
滸盧(五十五)
滸盧(五十六)
滸盧(五十七)
矩盧窣都弭隸(五十八)
弭[口*李]第(五十九)
彌[口*李]綻(六十徒界反)
叛荼陀(六十一)
喝(訶葛反)羅(六十二)
[尸*欠](上聲)梨(六十三)
滸盧(六十四)
滸魯盧(六十五)

Ещё один вариант транслитерации, сделан китайцами:

Namo Ratna-trayaya. Namo Arya Ksiti-garbha Bodhisattvaya Mahasattvaya. Tadyatha, Ksam Bhu,
Ksam Bhu, Ksud Ksam Bhu, Akasa Ksam Bhu, Vakra Ksam Bhu, Ambara Ksam Bhu, Vira Ksam
Bhu, Vajra Ksam Bhu, Aloka Ksam Bhu, Dama Ksam Bhu, Satyama Ksam Bhu, Satya Nir-hara
Ksam Bhu, Vyavaloka Ksan Va Ksam Bhu, Upasama Ksam Bhu, Nayana Ksam Bhu, Prajna
Sam-bhuti Rana Ksam Bhu, Ksana Ksam Bhu, Visilya Ksam Bhu, Sastravat Ksam Bhu. Vyada Su
Tal, Mahile Dahile Dame Same, Cakrase Cakra Masile Ksile Bhire. Hire Grah Samvara Vrate. Hire
Prabhe Pra-cala Vartane. Ratna Pale Ca Ca Ca Ca. Hire Mile Ekartha Tha Khe Thakkuro Thale
Thale Mile Mathe Tade Kule Ku Mile, Samire Ango Cittavi. Ari Giri Pra-giri. Kutta Samale. Tunge
Tunge Tungolle Huru Huru. Huru Kuru ';Stu. Mile Milite Sam-militale. Bhandana Hara Hire. Huru Hu
Ru Ru, Bhava Raja Vi-sodhane Svaha. Kali-yuga Vi-sodhane Svaha. Kalusa Mana Vi-sodhane
Svaha. Kalusa Maha-bhuta Vi-sodhane Svaha. Kalusa Rasa Vi-sodhane Svaha. Kalusa Oja
Vi-sodhane Svaha. Sarva Asa Pari-purani Svaha. Sarva Sasya Sam-padane Svaha. Sarva
Tathagata Adhisthite Svaha. Sarva Bodhisattva Adhisthita Anu-modite Svaha

----------

Алексей Т (16.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

И какую же читать  :Confused:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И какую же читать


Ту, которую учитель передал.

----------

Алексей Т (17.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

Дхарани тоже? :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дхарани тоже?


Почему нет?
Дхарани можно в принципе повторять и без формальной передачи. Если вас это смущает, то лучше повторяйте что передал учитель. Если не смущает, то краткую дхарани найти легко

----------

Алексей Т (17.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Почему нет?
> Дхарани можно в принципе повторять и без формальной передачи. Если вас это смущает, то лучше повторяйте что передал учитель. Если не смущает, то краткую дхарани найти легко


Спасибо  :Smilie:  Но я это и имел ввиду когда писал что "Дхарани тоже?  :Wink: "
А может  подскажите нужна ли передача на мантру  Намо Кшитигарбха Бодхисаттвая  и на  Ом Ба Ла Мо Линг То Нинг Соха? На вторую насколько понимаю нужна  :Frown:  а вот на первую..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо  Но я это и имел ввиду когда писал что "Дхарани тоже? "
> А может  подскажите нужна ли передача на мантру  Намо Кшитигарбха Бодхисаттвая  и на  Ом Ба Ла Мо Линг То Нинг Соха? На вторую насколько понимаю нужна  а вот на первую..


Первое скорее даже не мантра, а восхваление Кшитигарбхи. Насчет второй не уверен ни в чём.

----------

Алексей Т (17.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Спасибо наводке Nara.
Обнаружилась на тибетском требуемая вам дхарани.  :Smilie:

----------

Tenzing Norgay (21.12.2011), Алексей Т (17.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2011)

----------


## Nara

Короткую мантру Кшитигарбхи можно читать после прочтения сутры основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи, но если очень хочется, то можно сходить и за лунгом. Лунг ещё никому не вредил.

----------

Алексей Т (17.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2011)

----------


## Tenzing Norgay

> Спасибо наводке Nara.
> Обнаружилась на тибетском требуемая вам дхарани.


Поделитесь?

----------


## Tenzing Norgay

> Короткую мантру Кшитигарбхи можно читать после прочтения сутры основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи, но если очень хочется, то можно сходить и за лунгом. Лунг ещё никому не вредил.


Что бы сходить за лунгом, полезно иметь тибетский текст  :Wink:  с собой  :Wink:  это упрощает процесс и облегчает его для Ламы  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поделитесь?


Теоретически это возможно. Практически набрать тоже можно и выслать. Отпишите на моем сайте, чтобы не забыл. В ближайшие дни тогда пришлю

----------

Tenzing Norgay (29.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tenzing Norgay

> Теоретически это возможно. Практически набрать тоже можно и выслать. Отпишите на моем сайте, чтобы не забыл. В ближайшие дни тогда пришлю


Написал как сумел - и в личку и на сайт... Жду!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот страничка из сутры с текстом дхарани, но он несколько отличается от приведённой, хоть и похож:

----------

